# 250 pt armies



## kiret

If you had to field an army of only 250 pts what would you use? I'm looking for answers for each of the different factions. And ignore any force organization rules, such as required 1 HQ and 2 Troops. It's for a league I am starting. I need them for defense forces of neutral planets.


----------



## Ultra111

Are you planning on running a 250 point game or something? I'm just curious as to why you asked?

But for Space Marines...considering i haven't given it much thought..there's only one possibility. The cheapest HQ is 100, and 2 troops (scouts) cost 150 points, total 250 points.

I guess I would take something like...

:hq:
Librarian with gate of infinity and avenger

:troops:
5 Scout with 5 sniper rifles 75
5 Scouts with 5 shotguns - 75


----------



## Izzleydill

Landraider Crusader, or even better monolith. Boom.


----------



## Fallen

land speeder typhoon, assault squad in razorback

or if you wanna be a little more cheaper a dakka pred + rest just give the RAS sarg a PF.


----------



## angelXD19

5 necron destroyers.


----------



## KingOfCheese

16 Ork Lootas?
16-48 Autocannon shots FTW!

14 outflanking Genestealers with TS?

10 Imperial Guard Veterans with 3 Meltaguns in a Chimera plus 9 Ratlings?
or
Leman Russ Demolisher with HB's plus Marbo?

6 TH/SS Terminators?

Sanguinary Guard?

25 Fire Warriors?


There are so many broken builds you could make with no FOC limits in such low points.


----------



## mixer86

Trygon Prime with AG
or
50 termagants
or
41 hormagants


----------



## qotsa4life

Lash DP, an Oblit and 1CSM with flamer = 250 on the nose.


----------



## kiret

lol, ok, I'm looking for what might be a "typical" defense group. I don't want a "kill anything" list. I should have been more specific. I'm sorry. I need small armies to act as forces that need to be conquered on non player territories.

I really like the nids one or the 25 fire warriors. More along those kind of lines.


----------



## KingOfCheese

2 units of Long Fangs with Missile Launchers.


----------



## Imperious

CCS with 50 conscripts.


----------



## mixer86

In that Case here are 2 Legal options (i.e. 1 HQ and troops)

Nids:
Tyranid Prime- 2x ST, AG
30 Termigants

Chaos Daemons:
Herald of Khorne- FoK
10 Bloodletters- FoK


----------



## jfvz

just wondering, what kind of games would you be playing (KP, objectives, etc?)


----------



## angelXD19

4 grey knight terminators with 1 psycannon, 1 TH/SS, and icon of just on the brother captain


----------



## VaeVictis99

angelXD19 said:


> 5 necron destroyers.


 
This, speed+firepower.


----------



## Dudezilla

maybe deamon prince mark of khorn and the rest in possesed


----------



## Karnax

2 units of 31 conscripts.


----------



## Blackhiker

AS a basic defense force I would expect basic troops and maybe a very small group from another slot.
For guardsmen I would expect just an infantry platoon.
pcs
4 infantry squads
4 grenade launchers

For tau a squad or two of fire warriors and maybe a single crisis suit.
2 squads of 8 fire warriors without leaders
1 suit with a few points of upgrades

For chaos marines it would be a troop squad or two of anything, but berzerkers.
A squad of plague marines with a few upgrades.

Regular marines would have either scouts or normal marines.
2 squads of scouts with weapon upgrades
and maybe a normal marine to look after them.

Orks would have lots of boyz and a nob to keep them in line.
about 40 boyz with at least one nob, without a klaw

Daemonhunters would leave behind some stormtroopers.
2 squads of stormtroopers with special weapons

Necrons would leave behind some warriors.
13 warriors

The nids wouldn't leave anything behind as they devour everything in their way. If they were present though it would be all rippers, small bugs or just a few big bugs.
2 squads of gaunts 
or 2 fexes
or 1 trygon

Those are all the armies I play so I don't know about the other forces.


----------

